# Transfert Base de données 4D vers Access PC



## Jeko (18 Janvier 2001)

Mac Link Plus te sera peut-être utile.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2001)

Bonjour,

Je recherche des infos sur les transferts entre un Apple IICi et un PC.

Puis entre 4D et ACCESS

Si vous avez des infos ou des liens sur ce sujet, Envoyez-les moi.

Merci d'avance


----------

